# COD MW3 but not for consoles



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

I know we got a MW3 topic but i am wondering if many have got it for the PC not the console version :spam:

I am on steam user name is Ralph_ENG i think :wave:

add me and i am sure we blow crap out of each other for a few hours 1 night :devil:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll be getting the PC version just before the Cristmas break :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

What a PITA it was to install on the PC put the disc in then it tried "installing" from Stream anyway..... Hello i have 2 DVD's in the box and it tries downloading the full 16GIG :wall: (on a 20 gig a month limit)


managed to force it to install from the discs in the end with a bit of tinkering


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Isnt there an offline install setting?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Isnt there an offline install setting?


yes but you have to turn it off auto updates for it manually in stream then delete local files then go to run in windows start then type: (where E is your dvd drive)

"C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -install E:


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

I dont think i had a problem with that or if i did it took about 20 mins to install ?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Ralphvxr said:


> I dont think i had a problem with that or if i did it took about 20 mins to install ?


took about an hour to install the 2 DVD's then again i really could do with a new computer but it runs it ok on high graphics setting once i cleaned the heatsink on the graphics card.....


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

:lol:

i gave mine a hoover yesterday before installing but i think the multi player dont really push my GTX580

not played it on campaign yet and probably wont as i just prefere the mindlessness of free for all or capture flag etc

Now i spent more time playing and setting up my custom classes when i nstalled it can you increase the gfx much more, i have found that most games i install puts the full whack on so i assumed this would have been no different ?

hour seems a long time unless you got a really old DVD rom ?


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Ralphvxr said:


> :lol:
> 
> i gave mine a hoover yesterday before installing but i think the multi player dont really push my GTX580
> 
> ...


I'm running a ati 6990 on ultra settings with eyefinity set up, but the picture is a bit hazy blurry, no where near as clear as MW2, would like to no what yours is like.


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

i dont think mine hazzy or blurry at all.

Maybe try and get you a screen shot if you want ?

i was playing it last night and i tried to shoot a bit of paper flying around cause i could see it from so far away


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Ralphvxr said:


> i dont think mine hazzy or blurry at all.
> 
> Maybe try and get you a screen shot if you want ?
> 
> i was playing it last night and i tried to shoot a bit of paper flying around cause i could see it from so far away


Yer that would be good:thumb:


----------

